# request - Britney Spears



## ryllo (May 17, 2006)

i know there few different stories about celebs in the stry board, but i would like to read a new oneif some ones up to it.
specially about britney spears lol


----------



## venom223677 (May 31, 2006)

i would also like to see a new britney spears one, thats more updated


----------



## crackajones452 (Jun 9, 2006)

venom223677 said:


> i would also like to see a new britney spears one, thats more updated



Matt L did a great britney spears story

angelfre.com/journal/archangel
click on matt l's storys at the bottom


----------



## venom223677 (Jun 9, 2006)

for some reason its not working


----------



## crackajones452 (Jun 10, 2006)

venom223677 said:


> for some reason its not working



its in one of the alternate reality things

i dont remember which one sry


----------



## venom223677 (Jun 10, 2006)

i meant the link its not working, i end up with some random website


----------



## Observer (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe what you are looking for is here:

http://www.angelfire.com/journal/archangel/alternatereality7.html


----------



## ryllo (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the storry it was alright but i am looking for a new one maybe about herpregnancy or after if somone wants to write about that, dont make it to out of the ordinary thought plz, thx


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 21, 2006)

I love the entire Alternate Reality Series. But yeah I'd really like to see some new stories. Personally celebrity weight gain is my favorite kind.


----------



## justjoe85 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you want to see a story then write it, it takes a bit of time to crank out a story, well it takes me a while so if u want to see a new britny spears story get cracking.


----------

